# Private vs Public Maternity Cover



## assesorland (3 Oct 2009)

Hi.  I have VHI Plan B + Healthsteps Gold.  I am wondering what is the difference in using my VHI cover for maternity and birth vs going public?  Also, will my VHI plan cover all costs for my pregnancy and birth or could I still get a bill at the end?
All replys would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Oct 2009)

There are plenty of threads about this, but here is the summary

VHI covers 3 nights in a private bed in a public hospital and all the doctors fees for the delivery.

The fee for prenatal care from a private consultant is about 3000 to 4000. 
I dont know the details of that particlar VHI plan, but is might cover 400 of this, but no more. Check your policy. You will definitely have  a large bill at the end. 
You claim a tax credit at 20% for the bill. 

Also, if you stay 4 nights in hospital, you might have to pay for the 4th night. 
This is 900 a night. 

If you stay longer because of a medical issue like a C Section, the extra nights are paid, but there are cases where you have to stay an extra night and you have to pay for it. 

There are lots of threads on the merits of going private. Some people think it si worth it, and some people think its a waste of money. Read all the threads here and on www.rollarcoaster.ie of you want to hear more peoples views.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Oct 2009)

There is a very detailed article in the Health supplement of todays Irish Times which covers the cost of private maternity care, and what costs can be recouped from health insurance companies. This should help you.


----------

